# Thanks Tdvffjohn!



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you tdvffjohn for posting the link to Keystone's winterizing video. I "knew" the procedure but hadn't seen it done. Very helpful. So I did the compressed air method but I'm a little leery that it doesnt get all the water out. Anyone else do this without actually drawing antifreeze thru your pump and whole system? I think I'll buy the hose adapter and do it anyway. Better safe than sorry. Northern Ohio winters can be long and cold. Should I put the frame on blocks and let the air out of the tires? I'll be taking the battery out. Wash and wax. I cleaned and inspected the roof and found the caulking and seal broke around where my tv cable goes in. The dealer is 60 miles away so I fixed it myself. Its a brand new trailer so there's a good reason why you all should be doing periodic inspections. Anything I'm missing? Anything need greased?


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I just winterized today and I used about 2-1/2 gallons of pink stuff to take care of all the lines and the drain traps. We have winters similar to yours, here in central Illinois. I, too, am a bit leary of just blowing out the lines. I feel much better knowing I'm protected when I can see that pink liquid flow from each faucet.

I bought a winterizing kit this year and installed it at the inlet (suction) port of the pump. It was easy to just turn a valve and suck anti-freez straight from the jug with the pump.

But you can also take the shower sprayer hose off the tub spout and use that flexible hose to draw fluid from the anti-freez jug (after removing the spray head, too). The threads on the sprayer hose are the same as the pump inlet port.

I prefer the pink stuff. Three gallons is less than ten bucks, at Walmart. That's pretty cheap insurance AND peace of mind.

Mike


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I blow out my lines with comressed air just because I go out all through the winter. After I blow out the lines, I open the low point drains, and open the faucets and pull the plug from the water heater. At that point if there is any water in the system and it does freeze it doesnt have a chance to break anything because the system is "open". I have never had any issues and have been out in below zero temps with water running on board. My gray tank just gets let right out onto the ground, and the black doesnt freeze between the blue stuff (aka formaldehyde) and the waste that is in there.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm always surprised at how much water comes out of the faucets once I pump the pink stuff through so I too am glad I pump it through. I just leave it in my lines too (it is non-toxic) so when we winter camp if someone accidentally pours something down the drain I can pump a lil more pink stuff through. Just don't forget your outside sink if you have one. I leave the battery in and it hooked to power all winter, leave the stabilizers down and air in the tires.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

rsm7 said:


> Thank you tdvffjohn for posting the link to Keystone's winterizing video. I "knew" the procedure but hadn't seen it done. Very helpful. So I did the compressed air method but I'm a little leery that it doesnt get all the water out. Anyone else do this without actually drawing antifreeze thru your pump and whole system? I think I'll buy the hose adapter and do it anyway. Better safe than sorry. Northern Ohio winters can be long and cold. Should I put the frame on blocks and let the air out of the tires? I'll be taking the battery out. Wash and wax. I cleaned and inspected the roof and found the caulking and seal broke around where my tv cable goes in. The dealer is 60 miles away so I fixed it myself. Its a brand new trailer so there's a good reason why you all should be doing periodic inspections. Anything I'm missing? Anything need greased?


Nice combo you have there! How did you get your Excursion so level? Ours squats quite a bit when hooked up to the RQS...Heavier springs? Airbags?


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> Nice combo you have there! How did you get your Excursion so level? Ours squats quite a bit when hooked up to the RQS...Heavier springs? Airbags?


Thanks Calvin. I really didnt do anything. Definately no air bags. I bought it used so I cant comment on the springs. Specs say a dry weight of 6700 and tongue weight of 700. Maybe yours is heavier? It squats maybe 2 inches when I hook up and the WD hitch takes that right out. My half ton GMC squats 3-4 inches but the hitch takes that out also. I have a Blue Ox Sway Pro 1000 hitch and I really like it. It is very adjustable and I have played with the settings 3 times now. The dealer did a poor job of setting it up but I have it dialed in now. You can change the hitch head height, hitch head angle, and the amount of built in sway control. Very heavy duty (the head alone has to weigh 50 lbs LOL) and nicely powder coated. Tows great.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll accept a partial of the thanks. Swanny posted the link and I just put it in its own thread and pinned it to make it easy to locate. He gets the thanks for bringing it to our attn.
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=28307&view=&hl=keystone&fromsearch=1

John


----------

